# Bought new 17x7.0" rims, tire advice needed



## thespr (Feb 21, 2016)

All I need to know is the size.

Right now I'm on stock 215/60R16 tires on 16x6.5" stock steel wheels. 

I just bought new 17x7.0" rims and I need tires to match, what sizes are acceptable for tires?

Right now I'm leaning toward 215/55R17, is that alright or are there any others? I used https://tiresize.com/comparison/ and it's almost identical diameter-wise, but I'd personally like a slightly taller tire to fill a little more wheel well space if that makes sense.

Thank you


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Any stock tire for the Cruze will fit. Since you have a 17" rim, look up a tire at any manufacturers website and do it using your vehicle info, just call it an ECO instead (they use 17" rims) and voila - out pops a tire size. Now if you want to vary a bit, select tires near that size. The Cruze is based on a tire diameter of 26.1". A slight variation is ok. I think up to 3% is ok. Plug those numbers into the tire size calculator and you can decide from there if the change in MPH on your speedo is OK.


----------



## thespr (Feb 21, 2016)

Thank you, what would you recommend for a decent height gain compared to a 215/60R16?

Edit: Does the width of the tire even matter, or if the sizing fits that's all that matters? New width is going to be 8.1" on these tires and the actual wheel is 7" wide.


----------



## jhernandez2005 (Sep 6, 2017)

Show us some photos


----------



## thespr (Feb 21, 2016)

jhernandez2005 said:


> Show us some photos


Once the rims arrive I'll take some pictures!


----------

